# Excuse my drunken rant.



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

I'll keep it short.
UNLESS you have had military/police/paramilitary training, you are as good as dead.
Unless you have read and memorized the "poor man's James bond" you will not fare well.
Unless you have prepared to live a century, you won't last a decade.
Unless you have decided to go title 2 and class three, life will be hard.
Unless you intend to build tomorrow, today will suck.
IF you depend on leaders, you will be disappointed.
IF you believe in governments, you will be disappointed.
IF you rely on friends and family, you will die.
IF you want peace, prepare for war.
IF you want love, prepare to kill.
LIFE is NOT your friend, much more so the absence of law and order.
IF you can not kill, you can not survive.
IF you refuse to steal, you will go hungry.Likewise if you can't stomach protecting what is yours. this comes from someone prepared to raid and loot. there are MANY out there not nearly as nice as me, and I can be VERY mean.prep like it was ME coming for your stuff.and it may be.but for NOW,
we're all buds, so I'm telling you.......


----------



## phideaux (Nov 7, 2015)

I concur , and I'm 100% sober.:wave:




Jim


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

I don't even drink and I'm on board. :thumbraise:


----------



## tmttactical (Nov 23, 2015)

Cold sober and I agree with 99% . I am betting my tech setting will help balance out my lack of military training. If it was mano vs. mano out in the boonies, you win. On my home turf, I think and am betting you lose. 

Great post.


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

tmttactical said:


> Cold sober and I agree with 99% . I am betting my tech setting will help balance out my lack of military training. If it was mano vs. mano out in the boonies, you win. On my home turf, I think and am betting you lose.
> 
> Great post.


Dude, boobytrap every foot. Guys worse than me will be hungry.


----------



## VoorTrekker (Oct 7, 2012)

I have met people whose sole plan for prepping is to raid, loot and maraud. 
Some were combat vets, some never served (except in County lock up and State facilities as clients.)

"The enemy are many, we are few. Fight to win and kill the enemy."


----------



## tmttactical (Nov 23, 2015)

Magus said:


> Dude, boobytrap every foot. Guys worse than me will be hungry.


The price of entry into my home will be extreme, as you pointed out, every foot will have a huge price tag. All uninvited will exit feet first. It is amazing what can be connected to a Fire suppression system originally designed for Halon gas.


----------



## RedBeard (May 8, 2017)

This is what welcomes people when they come into my home. It has 75 reasons why im sure i will do just fine. And those aren't the only reasons i own....


----------



## Pessimistic2 (Jan 26, 2017)

Magus...."IF you can not kill, you can not survive."

This one is gonna get a lot of people killed by those who ARE willing to pull the trigger.
Doesn't do ya much good to own a firearm if you're not willing to pull the trigger when facing another PERSON, who is intent on taking YOUR possessions or life. :hmmm:


----------



## Flight1630 (Jan 4, 2017)

RedBeard said:


> This is what welcomes people when they come into my home. It has 75 reasons why im sure i will do just fine. And those aren't the only reasons i own....


Killer chickens? Lol


----------



## RedBeard (May 8, 2017)

Flight1630 said:


> Killer chickens? Lol


Specially trained ninja chickens!


----------



## Flight1630 (Jan 4, 2017)

RedBeard said:


> Specially trained ninja chickens!


Ahhh ok now it makes sence.


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

Assault geese.
Ever tick off a flock of geese at night? better than a perimeter alarm!

I do so love rolling a grenade down the dinner table now and again, makes people think, discuss and plan.


----------



## gabbyj310 (Oct 22, 2012)

Being the ONLY female with any experience in our little 3 acre arena,I will shoot to kill and no questions ask.I have 4 females(1 child) with no experience at all.They are willing to learn and thank goodness my son just down the road has a ton of experience.We live off the beaten path and I do prep but not near enough to suit me(goodness where is that winning lottery ticket when I need it??)My law enforcement experience is there strong and steady.My" Mother" experience is stronger ,to protect,teach,and keep us all with food,clean water and shelter will be a chore until the others learn but learn they will and thank goodness they want to.They SEE IT coming too.


----------



## Pessimistic2 (Jan 26, 2017)

Magus said:


> Assault geese.
> Ever tick off a flock of geese at night? better than a perimeter alarm!
> I do so love rolling a grenade down the dinner table now and again, makes people think, discuss and plan.


Damn geese are worse than Pitt Bulls....ain't afraid of ANYTHING!! I have seen geese chase a BOBCAT....now you talk about "fearless!" And the Bobcat got GONE...funniest thing I've ever seen, I think!! Geese are CRAZY!! :eyebulge:


----------



## terri9630 (Jun 2, 2016)

Pessimistic2 said:


> Damn geese are worse than Pitt Bulls....ain't afraid of ANYTHING!! I have seen geese chase a BOBCAT....now you talk about "fearless!" And the Bobcat got GONE...funniest thing I've ever seen, I think!! Geese are CRAZY!! :eyebulge:


----------



## hashbrown (Sep 2, 2013)

Pessimistic2 said:


> Damn geese are worse than Pitt Bulls....ain't afraid of ANYTHING!! I have seen geese chase a BOBCAT....now you talk about "fearless!" And the Bobcat got GONE...funniest thing I've ever seen, I think!! Geese are CRAZY!! :eyebulge:


I've had some nasty chuckle headed dogs over the years but until I raised a skunk you wouldn't believe how fast critters and folks run when a skunk walks out the front door....


----------



## marlas1too (Feb 28, 2010)

if thats a drunken rant then give me a glass full too


----------



## Pessimistic2 (Jan 26, 2017)

hashbrown said:


> I've had some nasty chuckle headed dogs over the years but until I raised a skunk you wouldn't believe how fast critters and folks run when a skunk walks out the front door....


I have heard that "de-scented" skunks actually make pretty good pets. Is this true? My only experience with skunks has been, uhhh, less than pleasant!!


----------



## Flight1630 (Jan 4, 2017)

Pessimistic2 said:


> I have heard that "de-scented" skunks actually make pretty good pets. Is this true? My only experience with skunks has been, uhhh, less than pleasant!!


Let me guess it was with lots of umm aroma? Lol. I have heard that skunks are just like cats. No to sure if that's true but I'm sure it's close


----------



## Pessimistic2 (Jan 26, 2017)

Flight1630 said:


> Let me guess it was with lots of umm aroma? Lol. I have heard that skunks are just like cats. No to sure if that's true but I'm sure it's close


Oh yeah, there was LOTS of "aroma," alright!! Grandma came up with some kind of concoction that included many cans of tomato juice and bottles of lemon juice, and made me take a bath in it, right along with the dog. (Had a big, dumb, Black Chow, then, that pizzed off Mr. Skunk, and Mr. Skunk cut loose on both of us!) Was not a pleasant experience! I have a VERY healthy respect for skunks now!


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

Note, if you raise them from babies, they won't spray you, but woe unto everyone else!


----------



## terri9630 (Jun 2, 2016)

Magus said:


> Note, if you raise them from babies, they won't spray you, but woe unto everyone else!


They stink even without spraying. We had one walk through camp last week.


----------



## tmttactical (Nov 23, 2015)

Caribou said:


> That's just residual spray that got on the fur. Next time one comes through camp wash it down with tomato juice.:wave:


You know that some urbanite newbie is going to read this and try it.  If you will stop laughing, :rofl: you should hang your head in shame. You can keep grinning.


----------



## RedBeard (May 8, 2017)

Had one spray my chow mix right in the face. We got him cleaned up and then he puked on the carpet. Guess he ate some spray too because it immediately stunk. Cut that piece of carpet right out. Then a week later the dumb sob got sprayed again at about 1130 pm. So at 1am i found the skunk and ended it. I was pissed. But the skunk won anyways because when i shot it it sprayed everywhere. Yard stunk for a week. Now i trap them in a have a heart and drop them offat people's house's whom i don't like.... Oh and when i had regular bee hives i watched a skunk tap on the front of the hive and when the bees came out he ate them like pop corn. Couldn't believe it..


----------



## Pessimistic2 (Jan 26, 2017)

RedBeard said:


> Had one spray my chow mix right in the face. We got him cleaned up and then he puked on the carpet. Guess he ate some spray too because it immediately stunk. Cut that piece of carpet right out. Then a week later the dumb sob got sprayed again at about 1130 pm. So at 1am i found the skunk and ended it. I was pissed. But the skunk won anyways because when i shot it it sprayed everywhere. Yard stunk for a week. Now i trap them in a have a heart and drop them offat people's house's whom i don't like.... Oh and when i had regular bee hives i watched a skunk tap on the front of the hive and when the bees came out he ate them like pop corn. Couldn't believe it..


My late Uncle bred Chows for the Military for nearly 40 years. Bred for size & strength...no "pets, show dogs, etc." His males went around 90 lbs, females around 70. Fantastic dogs, but a little hard to train. VERY loyal to the owner and his/her family, and become very attached to babies and children, but strangers were subject to be herded away from the family very quickly, and if they didn't want to move, the dogs WOULD bite. Not really suitable for "pets" at all, if you have a lot of visitors. But in 40 years of breeding them, he always said, "Chows are the best personal protection dogs you can get, and the best family watchdogs, but they are DUMBER THAN A BOX OF HAMMERS, and *there is just no way to breed Chows for intelligence, because they don't have any brainpower to begin with!"*

I got two pups from him in 1987, a female, that my Aunt who lived in Denver wanted, and a Cream colored male that I wanted. She named hers "Jan Ling," I named mine "Ching Tu." When she died in 1998, Jan Ling died two days later....just gave up and fell over deader than a doornail. Ching was taken into custody by the Sheriff's Dept. when he was 7, after killing a Shepherd that wandered into the backyard from somewhere, and the local "powers-that-be "decided he was a "vicious dog," and ordered him put down. 
Wish that Uncle were still alive and breeding Chows, I'd sure like to have a couple more of them! Now I have Lilly, a pure Pitt, and Bo, who is half Black Lab, 1/4 Weimaraner, 1/4 Great Dane. Both great dogs, but do NOT like strangers at all. Great with the cousin's kids, though.....and I would NOT want to be the one who tried to mess with the kids!!

I couldn't imagine "life without a dog (or two)." We have skunks around here, but so far, so good. I'm sure there'll come a day, though!!


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

Skunk whiz trumps my "grenade down the dinner table". LOL


----------

